# do they make valves for half inch tubing?



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am looking for basically a valve for half inch tubing (not regular airline but the next size up) so that I could turn down pump pressure? I think I can get my skimmer to work if I can slow down the flow more. right now the pump speed is turned down completely I need something to turn it down further.


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

If you check out any big box hardware store they'll have all types of ball valves that are for food grade tubing, they're nice and they have quick connects, however I find they are expensive for what you get...

They are pretty easy to spot since they are all usually hanging up on a wall right above all the food grade stuff...good luck!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Is it for air or for water?

You can try Watts or John Guest quick-connect valves. you can find them at HD or Lowes in the plumbing aisle.

Alternatively, you could buy PVC valves, but I'm not sure that fits your application.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

for fluid. it's to slow down the power of the pump because air and water bubbles up and out of the skimmer cap.


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

I've used those valves for both air and fluid so you should be good!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I will check them out. I might actually get my skimmer working soon :3


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes they make them.

http://www.fishfarmsupply.ca/mm5/me...FS&Product_Code=70012&Category_Code=gatValves

Local too


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

If you can find one, go with a gate valve. They can be more accurate than ball valves.

The valve chromis linked may work as well.

I find pvc ball valves are hard to be precise. They require quite a bit of patience to fine tune.


----------

